# 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit :-)



## Steffen23769 (16. Januar 2012)

Moin Männers und Mädels #h

Aufgrund des bisher sehr milden Winters wird das 1. BMA 2012 am

*SAMSTAG DEN 10. MÄRZ*

stattfinden.

*TREFFPUNKT IST WIE IMMER BEI MC DONALDS IN BURG AUF FEHMARN!! WER UM 8 UHR NICHT DA IST GILT ALS NACHZÜGLER UND MUSS EINMAL UM DIE INSEL LAUFEN ALS STRAFRUNDE *


Wie immer gilt:

1.
Wer Zeit hat, hat Zeit, wer nicht, der eben nicht  Ist ja keine Zwangsveranstaltung 

2.
Jeder bringt seine Verpflegung selbst mit, es kann ja dann beim grillen untereinander getauscht werden 

3.
Einer muss einen Grill und Kohle mitbringen, dafür wird er von der Verpflichtung befreit was zum futtern mitzubringen 

4. Einer sorgt für einen Müllsack und Pappteller, sowie Plastikbesteck und wird ebenso von der Verpflichtung des Futter mitbringens befreit 



Auch dieses mal gibt es selbstredend eine "Vorbesprechung" für all jene, die schon am Freitag anreisen wollen bzw. es müssen.
Am Freitag Abend gibt es dann traditionellerweise einen großen Topf Chili und Antialkoholika von meiner Frau und mir spendiert.
Alkoholische Getränke bringen ebenso traditionell die Vorbesprechungsgäste mit.



So, dann mal angemeldet #h


*TEILNEHMERLISTE:*

1. Georg
2. Sharky
3. Ullov Löns
4. J.P.
5. Clemens
6. Baydossi
7. Blindfischer
8. Ines
9. Fehmarn-Angler
10. Obi Woern
11. Schl.Wetterangler
12. xfishbonex
     Jari_St_Pauli (abgesagt)
13. Tewi
14. Reppi
15. Der Orthodoxe Hase
16. Paukenpilli
17. Der gallische Hahn
     AlBundy der eventuell kommt (abgesagt    )
     Nordlichtangler alias AngelDet (abgesagt)

Teilnehmer der Vorbesprechung.

1. Georg
2. Uli
3. Ines
4. J.P.
5. Baydossi
6. Sharky
7. Blindi
8. Clemens
9. Jochen
10.Werner
11. der Hase himself
12. Ein Überraschungsgast 
13. Der Setzhase des Überraschungsgastes 

und weil ich nicht meinen Chef und Chefin aussperren kann  :

     Die fehmaraner Bulette (vermutlich Absage)
     der Generalfelddrachen der fehmaraner Bulette (Absage)

Als Nachzügler haben wir jetzt noch:
     Der dettende AngelDet (Absage)

Die Vorbesprechungsrunde ist somit Komplett, Kontingent erschöpft, mehr passen einfach nicht ins Wohnzimmer 

Übernachtungsgäste:

1. Georg FH
2. J.P. 
3. Willi FH
4. Dirk In seinem aufgerüsteten Wagen
5. Uli In "seinem" Zimmer mit Sherlock Holmes Buch auf dem Kopfkissen 
6. Ines Gästezimmer oben
7. Sharky In seinem Bus
8. Clemens In seinem Bus
9. Paukenpilli FH


Die Schlafplätze sind somit alle vergeben... mehr Platz hab ich nicht. Wenn jemand absagen muss bitte rechtzeitig, eventuell will ja jemand nachrücken

Bitte alle einen Schlafsack mitbringen, außer Georg, er wird als Fußgänger auf der Fähre nicht mit unnötigem Ballast ausgestattet.


----------



## woern1 (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

Hab' mich arbeitsmäßig gerade freigeschaufelt, bin dabei.

Plastikbesteck/Teller für etwa 20 Angler/innen bring' ich mit.

Falls Clemens nicht kann bzw. das mit seinem Grill nicht geht, den könnte ich auch noch zur Verfügung stellen.

Steffen, sehr schöne Idee...#6. ich freu mich schon.....|laola:


werner

Kleine Anmerkung: Vielleicht wäre es gut, am Samstag uns entweder zeitig bei MacDo zu treffen oder ev. am Strandparkplatz, damit wir nicht so viel Zeit mit Warten vertrödeln.
Sollte eigentlich kein Problem sein, die Nachzügler zum Strand zu lotsen (den wir wahrscheinlich abends vorher festlegen).


----------



## goeddoek (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

Mönsch Haas, das ging ja fix :m


Habe mir den Termin mal fix im Kalender angestrichen und hoffe, dass das zeitlich bei mir klappt 

Ob der Pikenpauly auch wohl kommt ? Der hat übrigens heute Geburtstag ....

... daher |laola:|birthday:|laola: Gerrit und alles Gute :m


----------



## Blindfischer (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

Also auch erstmal dabei, jedenfalls solange mir nix besseres einfällt.  :q


Gruß

Der schlanke mit der schicken Brille


----------



## Steffen23769 (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

Georg, da hat Dir nix dazwischenzukommen 

Dirk, Da hat Dir nix besseres einzufallen  Was gibts besseres als ein BMA ?  Denk dran:

"Angeln kann jeder, in Watklamotten grillen und dumm Tüch schnacken ist die hohe Kunst  "


----------



## Steffen23769 (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

Vom Pauly habe ich vor Weihnachten das letzte Lebenszeichen erhascht 
Der ist übrigends irgendwie auch am Haus bauen... da wird die Zeit vermutlich recht knapp sein...
ich hoffe doch, daß seine Hütte bis dahin steht


----------



## FehmarnAngler (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

*Bin dabei, Private Hase! #6*

@ woern1:
Werner, könntest du mich wieder mitschleppen? 


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## xfishbonex (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

bei mir mit fragezeichen :g


----------



## makreele (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

Hallo, bin dabei und bringe Grill und Kohle mit. Bis dahin|wavey: Clemens


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *



xfishbonex schrieb:


> bei mir mit fragezeichen :g



dito

muss noch was dafür organisieren.

Aber, schön wär's schon. :l


----------



## Steffen23769 (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> mitschleppen?



Geht das mit dem L...knaben wieder los? 


Im Ernst, prima Jochen! ASTREIN  Wird ja auch Zeit, daß Du lernst mit der Fusselrute zu werfen


----------



## Tewi (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

Seid gegrüßt Freunde des Ostseesilbers, :q

gute Sache und ich werde es mal versuchen einzurichten das der Niederrhein auch wieder vertreten ist!

Komme vllt. mit Kumpel und Fusselgerte! Ist denn unser Uli auch wieder dabei?

Lasst Euch gut gehen!#6


----------



## Reppi (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

Na toll...|krach:, damit steht ja seit gestern fest, dass am 10.03. ein halber Meter Neuschnee liegt..so viele "Seuchenvögel" auf einem Haufen...:q

PS. Ich werde den Termin auch mal blocken....

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Wildshark (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

Moin
Moin

Da kann man ja eigentlich nicht fehlen!

Also bin dabei!!

Würstchen habe ich dann auch an Bord!

Sharky

Freu:vik:


----------



## baydossi (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

Da hab ich mir doch auch schon ein dickes kreuz in den kalender geritzt, werd ich dran teilnehmen, wenn alles passt

Gruss 
Wilfried


----------



## schl.wetterangler (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

Moin
Also ich hätte Interesse lasse aber dann lieber die Fusselpeitsche zu Hause sonst wirds peinlich und vor allem zu gefährlich für alle Anwesenden.Würde mich freuen wenn ich bei ein paar alten Hasen bissl abgucken darf. Mein Fussel hängt dann aber doch lieber über dem Blinker.


----------



## Blindfischer (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

Na mal sehen, vielleicht komm ich auch mal zur Vorbesprechung, aber nur wenn ich Altersgerecht behandelt werde:q

Heisst: keine Aufnahme von Alkoholika und frühe Nachtruhe |engel:

Ach ja: und auch keine schlüpfrigen Witze bitte

Gruß


----------



## goeddoek (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Geht das mit dem L...knaben wieder los?



Steffen, *mit*- nicht *ab*schleppen  
Ansonsten heißts: "Lass jochen, Kumpel" :q :q




Reppi schrieb:


> ..so viele "Seuchenvögel" auf einem Haufen...:q
> 
> PS. Ich werde den Termin auch mal blocken....
> 
> Gruß Uwe



Pass bloots up, Du |krach: :q :q Du solltest eher unsere Schläge als den Termin blocken 



schl.wetterangler schrieb:


> Moin
> Also ich hätte Interesse lasse aber dann lieber die Fusselpeitsche zu Hause sonst wirds peinlich und vor allem zu gefährlich für alle Anwesenden



Peinlich ist nur der, der lacht, weil er vergessen hat, wie seine Anfänge aussahen. ( Dönnerschlach, das war oobers 'n langen Satz, nääch ? :q

Also, mitbringen und lernen :m



Blindfischer schrieb:


> Na mal sehen, vielleicht komm ich auch mal zur Vorbesprechung, aber nur wenn ich Altersgerecht behandelt werde:q
> 
> Heisst: keine Aufnahme von Alkoholika und frühe Nachtruhe |engel:
> 
> ...




Das ist machbar, Dirk ! Steffen hat ja schalldichte Thermopane-Fenster. Und was nichtalkoholisches reichen wir Dir auch gerne nach draußen :m

Nee, im Ernst - würde mich sehr freuen #6


----------



## FehmarnAngler (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Geht das mit dem L...knaben wieder los?
> 
> 
> Im Ernst, prima Jochen! ASTREIN  Wird ja auch Zeit, daß Du lernst mit der Fusselrute zu werfen


 

Nix da, du kriegst mich nicht dazu auf die Seite der Plüschfetischisten von Fusseltuntenwerfern zu bringen :q
Ich komme mit der Spinnrute 

Und von wegen L....., Graf Krolocks Sohn war doch für die niederen Arbeiten bestimmt, nicht ich! #d:q

Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Steffen23769 (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Nix da, du kriegst mich nicht dazu auf die Seite der Plüschfetischisten von Fusseltuntenwerfern zu bringen :q
> Ich komme mit der Spinnrute
> 
> Und von wegen L....., Graf Krolocks Sohn war dich für die niederen Arbeiten bestimmt, nicht ich! #d:q
> ...



:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Nolfravel (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

Graf Krohlocks Sohn haut dich gleich:q


Ich denke, du hast da schon Spass dran, ich überlasse die alten Herren gerne dir:q


----------



## Ines (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

Well ...|uhoh:
Ich habe Prioritäten gesetzt, nicht ohne Bedauern, aber hier muss ich mich einfach anmelden.:vik:
Erbitte Schlafplatz bei der Vorbesprechung!


----------



## Steffen23769 (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

Gebongt Ines #h

J.P., vergiss es, Jochen schafft es nie in die Besucherritze, habe ich ihm ja auch schon gesagt und er hat es akzeptiert


----------



## Wildshark (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

Nur 
die Ruhe!!

Im T4 ist auch Platz
für 3 !!!!

Ich will Sie , ich krieg Sie, ich nehm Sie
und
Sie kommen am Morgen
erst 
wieder raus!!!

Klare Ansage oder nicht !!!!

Man muß jungen Menschen einen klaren Weg zeigen !!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTt72fDuAnA&feature=related

:lSharky:l
​


----------



## Steffen23769 (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

Und das alles in LEOBETTWÄSCHE!!!

:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## baydossi (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

Da war doch was mit der Leobettwäsche, ich erinnere mich düster  #6:vik::vik::vik:

Das wird dem Krawattenkutscher wohl noch bis in Grab nachhängen, wenn er in der selbigen zur ewigen Ruhe getagen wird:c:c


----------



## Kuddel xxxxxxxx (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

Moin,

kann mich mal jemand aufklären?

Ich kenne BMW und auch BMX; leider auch BMI ...



... aber was, bitte sehr, ist ein BMA? #c


Hilfsbedürftige Grüße!


Achim


----------



## Steffen23769 (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

BMA = Boardie Meerforellen Angeln 

ca. 15 - 25 Bekloppte treffen sich um 8 Uhr bei McDonalds

halten den Finger in den Wind

suchen danach einen Strand aus

fahren dahin

ziehen sich Watklamotten an

stellen sich an den Strand

schnacken dumm Tüch

grillen

und manche angeln sogar mal 15 Minuten am Stück 


Wer die längste Meerforelle fängt muss das nächste BMA ausrichten, soweit die Theorie... paktisch sieht es so aus, das es einfach derjenige austrägt, der als erster auf die Idee kommt einen neuen Termin anzusetzen...


----------



## Kuddel xxxxxxxx (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

Hi Steffen,


vielen Dank! #6


Achim


----------



## woern1 (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

Und Gegenseitig am Gerät rumfingern und betatschen ist ebenfalls gern gesehen.



werner




Steffen23769 schrieb:


> BMA = Boardie Meerforellen Angeln
> 
> ca. 15 - 25 Bekloppte treffen sich um 8 Uhr bei McDonalds
> 
> ...


----------



## Ines (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *



> Und Gegenseitig am Gerät rumfingern und betatschen ist ebenfalls gern gesehen.


Na na na, Werner - das macht ihr Männer bitte unter euch aus!


----------



## Steffen23769 (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *



woern1 schrieb:


> Und Gegenseitig am Gerät rumfingern und betatschen ist ebenfalls gern gesehen.
> 
> 
> 
> werner



|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Werner!! Es packte mich die nackte Angst :vik:


----------



## woern1 (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

Was ihr wieder denkt#d#d#d

Ich rede hier vom Angelgetackle und von nix anderem.

Falls ihr das mißverstanden habtt: Sorry, aber wir sind ja alle schon bischen lebensälter und von daher sind die wilden Zeiten mit den schlimmen Phantasien doch schon vorbei|muahah:

werner

Steffen: Du brauchst keine Angst haben, wir sind ja gestandene Männers.|engel:


----------



## goeddoek (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
> 
> Werner!! Es packte mich die nackte Angst :vik:



So lange nur die Dich packt ist ja alles in Ordnung :q :q :q


----------



## FehmarnAngler (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *



goeddoek schrieb:


> So lange nur die Dich packt ist ja alles in Ordnung :q :q :q


 

Boar ne, jetzt kommen die ganzen Geschichten bei mir wieder hoch :q


----------



## Steffen23769 (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

Beitrag 1 ist aktuell! #h


----------



## Steffen23769 (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Boar ne, jetzt kommen die ganzen Geschichten bei mir wieder hoch :q



Solange nur Geschichten "hochkommen"... solange bin ich noch ganz entspannt


----------



## baydossi (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

Angst, was ist das, kann man das Essen?

In Punkto Essen, soll ich wieder Nuddelsalat ohne Mayonaise und Ketchup aus heimischer Produktion mitbringen,
falls Pauli erscheint, der braucht denn eh kein Esswerkzeug, der macht das mit die Fingers :q:q


----------



## Steffen23769 (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

Für den Freitag ist alles da!

Wenn Du für Samstag was mitbringen willst, tu das #h


----------



## troutkiller (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

@ all#
wenn ich das mal eher gelesen hätte... heul


----------



## Brandiangli (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *



woern1 schrieb:


> Und Gegenseitig am Gerät rumfingern und betatschen ist ebenfalls gern gesehen.
> 
> 
> 
> werner


 
aufgrund dieser aussage eines älteren fast haarlosen komischen kauzes - nur vorbesprechung und zur sicherheit werde ich mich auch da vom generalfelddrachen kutschieren lassen .....

achja DIGGA - das mit kein platz mehr für vorbesprechung ignoriere ich .....


----------



## goeddoek (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *



Brandiangli schrieb:


> achja DIGGA - das mit kein platz mehr für vorbesprechung ignoriere ich .....



Bin zwar nicht Steffen aber:

Nee, nee, det wa ja nur jemeint, das da keene Plätze mehr zum poofen sind, wa ? |supergri

Ich freu mich auf Dich / Euch #h


----------



## Steffen23769 (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

Beitrag 1 aktualisiert!


----------



## Steffen23769 (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

Hase, was macht Dein Rücken?


----------



## goeddoek (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

Den hat Regina "zurechtge*rück*t"  |supergri

Geht doch nichts über Hausmittel :vik:


----------



## Aal-Papst (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

Moin Moin,

ich soll auf diesem Wege den Herrn Pauly anmelden. Seinen Laptop hat es zerissen und deshalb hat er mich gebeten ihn anzumelden. Also Steffen, Sir Pauly bitte einbuchen für Vorbesprechung und pennen.

Gruss Olli


----------



## baydossi (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

OHHH WEEH, der Pauly ist mit dabei,

Wir werden alle sterben  

und @ Mr. PIEWIE,

Wie,wo,wat Rühch,
wo hes dat denn wech, tou schwor an de MEFOS tiehlt, annes kann ik mie dat nich vörstelln
jaja ab 44 faan de zipperleins an, arm bloud


----------



## Blindfischer (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

@Steffen: Du brauchst für mich keinen Schlafplatz blocken, ich schlafe auch im Wagen, hab extra aufgerüstet und nu will ick da auch mal drin pennen wa....

Gruß

Der schlanke mit der schönen Brille


----------



## Steffen23769 (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *



Blindfischer schrieb:


> @Steffen: Du brauchst für mich keinen Schlafplatz blocken, ich schlafe auch im Wagen, hab extra aufgerüstet und nu will ick da auch mal drin pennen wa....
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Der schlanke mit der schönen Brille



Wie Du willst 
Dann geht Dein Schlafplatz jetzt an Pikepauly 

Gerrit, schön daß Du dabei bist! Olli Du auch oder bist auf See?


----------



## Steffen23769 (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *



goeddoek schrieb:


> Den hat Regina "zurechtge*rück*t"  |supergri
> 
> Geht doch nichts über Hausmittel :vik:



Alsi ist der Schmerz wie weggeblasen  :vik:


----------



## woern1 (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

Ferkel!

Oder wurde da ein Föhn verwendet?

werner


----------



## Steffen23769 (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

Beitrag 1 aktualisiert!!

Wer is' hier das Ferkel Werner?????


----------



## Aal-Papst (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

@Steffen: Hallo Steffen, ich kann leider nicht, komme erst am 17.3 von See wieder. Pauly trinkt meinen Anteil dann mit aus.

Viel Spass
Olli


----------



## goeddoek (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Alsi ist der Schmerz wie weggeblasen  :vik:




|sagnix





Aal-Papst schrieb:


> @Steffen: Hallo Steffen, ich kann leider nicht, komme erst am 17.3 von See wieder.



Das ist ja schade  Hätte dich gern dabei gehabt #6



Aal-Papst schrieb:


> Pauly trinkt meinen Anteil dann mit aus.
> 
> Viel Spass
> Olli




Oha - das wird nich einfach |supergri


----------



## woern1 (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *



goeddoek schrieb:


> Oha - das wird nich einfach |supergri



Ich helf' mit, wenn  ich sonst nix kann....aber was mit Flüssigkeiten zu tun hat.....|bigeyes :q :q

w.


----------



## Pikepauly (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

Aha!!! Na das sieht doch gut aus mit dem Termin!:vik:
Georg, danke für die Info!
Oli, danke für die Anmeldung!! Steffen, danke für die Herberge! Ihr seid die Besten!
Ich ziehe Ende Februar in meine neue Bude ein und bin im Moment deswegen zeitlich etwas eingeschränkt. Wie Oli schon sagte hat es auch noch meinen privaten Laptop zerissen, deswegen nutze ich sporadisch den von der Maloche, habe aber insgesamt ganz wenig Zeit im Moment, wird aber bald wieder besser.
Den Freitag trage ich Urlaub ein sodas ich mich schon mal einfischen kann.......


----------



## gallus (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

Hi Ihr lieben, 
wenn´s wirkich am 10.03. stattfinden wird,
würd ich mich auch gern mal wieder dazu registrieren wollen..


----------



## baydossi (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

FRIDA HEMKEN ICK HÖR Da TRAPPSEN :c


----------



## Steffen23769 (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *



gallus schrieb:


> Hi Ihr lieben,
> wenn´s wirkich am 10.03. stattfinden wird,
> würd ich mich auch gern mal wieder dazu registrieren wollen..



Moin Gallus #h
der 10. März steht fest 
Hab Dich eingetragen #h



Startposting aktualisiert!!


----------



## Margaux (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Aha!!! Na das sieht doch gut aus mit dem Termin!:vik: ....


 
Moin Gerrit, na siehste, alles wird gut


----------



## gallus (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *



baydossi schrieb:


> FRIDA HEMKEN ICK HÖR Da TRAPPSEN :c[/QUOT
> immer diese Frieda,
> ihr könnt sie wohl alle nicht vergessen?
> 
> ...


----------



## goeddoek (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *



gallus schrieb:


> immer diese Frieda,
> ihr könnt sie wohl alle nicht vergessen?




Wen ? #c |kopfkrat


----------



## Wildshark (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

Die 

Frieda

Das unbekannte Wesen!

Das ist eine Legende !

Wie der T4 mit 

Leobettwäsche

Keiner kennt sie genau

aber alle
sprechen 
drüber!
​


----------



## Steffen23769 (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

Oha... ich ahne übles


----------



## woern1 (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Oha... ich ahne übles



Was denn?????|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

w.


----------



## Steffen23769 (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *



woern1 schrieb:


> Was denn?????|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
> 
> w.



Lass dich überraschen


----------



## baydossi (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Lass dich überraschen



War das nicht das Ding mit Rudi Carrel |bla:


----------



## goeddoek (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Lass dich überraschen




Mich überrascht ja schon angenehm, dass das "r" nun wieder seinen angestammten Platz zwischen "o" und "t" gefunden hat  :q :q


----------



## Steffen23769 (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *



goeddoek schrieb:


> Mich überrascht ja schon angenehm, dass das "r" nun wieder seinen angestammten Platz zwische "o" und "t" gefunden hat  :q :q



is' ja gut  klassischer "FippTehler"


----------



## Nolfravel (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

Da kommen Erinnerungen wieder hoch, an mein "erstes Mal":q

Ick freu mir


----------



## FehmarnAngler (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Da kommen Erinnerungen wieder hoch, an mein "erstes Mal":q


 
Dafür sollst du aber auch ganz schön geschriehen haben, wie mir erzählt wurde. :q|kopfkrat


----------



## AlBundy (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

Ahoi Steffen & Männerz sowie Mädelz,

...ich WILL UNBEDINGT gern mitfischen!|wavey:
...ich werde mich aber mit fester Zusage bis kurz vor dem Termin bedeckt halten, da ich schauen muss was Schule und Prüfungen dazu sagen (DAS GEHT VOR!#6)...

Oh Mann, schon wieder BMA...:vik:

Gruß in'ne Runde,
Alex


----------



## Nolfravel (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Dafür sollst du aber auch ganz schön geschriehen haben, wie mir erzählt wurde. :q|kopfkrat


 

Glücklicherweise bist du ja nun der Jüngling#c

Mich alten Sack wollen die Renter gar nicht mehr#d|uhoh:|gr:




:q:q:q


----------



## Steffen23769 (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Glücklicherweise bist du ja nun der Jüngling#c
> 
> Mich alten Sack wollen die Renter gar nicht mehr#d|uhoh:|gr:
> 
> ...



Renter??
Meinst die hier:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Renter

Oder sollte das Rentier heißen:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ren


:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:



@AlBundy:
Dann setze ich dich mal als eventuell auf die Liste #h


----------



## goeddoek (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Renter??
> Meinst die hier:
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Renter



Zitat Wikipedia
" ...Ranter hat im Englischen in etwa die Bedeutung von "pathetischer Redner" oder "*Prahler*" "

So schließt sich der Kreis  :q :q :q :q


----------



## Pikepauly (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

@Georg

Ich habe noch kein BMA verpasst aber nen Prahler habe ich da noch nie gesehen???


----------



## goeddoek (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

Ah, unser King of Plywood und Prince Charming, ein Gentleman vom Scheitel bis zur Sohle  :q :q :q


----------



## FehmarnAngler (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Glücklicherweise bist du ja nun der Jüngling#c
> 
> Mich alten Sack wollen die Renter gar nicht mehr#d|uhoh:|gr:
> 
> ...


 

Vergiss es, noch bist du nicht 18! :q

Und da ich Heimschläfer bin, habe ich nicht das "Vergügen" mit den Rentieren die Nacht zu verbringen :vik:


----------



## goeddoek (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

Nee, nee - nicht "Heimschläfer", sondern "schreiend-nach-Hause-rennender" :q :q :q :q


----------



## Franky (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

@ Jochen:
Da werden wenig Rentiere rumlaufen - die meiden die Reviere von Bären..... :q:q:q


----------



## FehmarnAngler (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *



Franky schrieb:


> @ Jochen:
> Da werden wenig Rentiere rumlaufen - die meiden die Reviere von Bären..... :q:q:q


 

Ich glaube das trifft aber nicht auf *Teddy*Bären zu. :q:q


----------



## Franky (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

Also Jochen, ich werd 'n Teufel tun und Dir das genauer beschreiben!!! :q Ich kriege sonst Board-Keile, wenn ich das nächste Mal an der Küste bin! :q:q
Überleg Dir noch mal, ob Du nicht anstatt "Hotel Mama" mal die Bärenhöhle ausprobierst! :q #u|schlaf:|schlafen|sagnix

und nu aber nix wie wech.... |uhoh:|engel:|clown:


----------



## baydossi (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Ich glaube das trifft aber nicht auf *Teddy*Bären zu. :q:q



Nicht auf Teddybären, aber auf gewisse Ostfriesische auf Lolland im Eixl lebende Bären|jump:


----------



## Wildshark (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

Und schön auf 
die 
Heckklappe vom 
T4
achten!!!!!

Die geht auf!
Du bist wech!
Morgens kommst Du dann mit einem 
LÄCHELN
wieder raus!!!

!!!!Und das alles auf dem Heimweg!!!!!!
​


----------



## Steffen23769 (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

Also ich werde den ganzen Tag mit zusammengekniffenen Arschbacken rumlaufen... das scheint diesmal ja wirklich gefährlich zu werden 

Bin erstmal weg, leider nicht fischen  muss alte Fenster aufarbeiten...


----------



## FehmarnAngler (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *



Franky schrieb:


> Also Jochen, ich werd 'n Teufel tun und Dir das genauer beschreiben!!! :q Ich kriege sonst Board-Keile, wenn ich das nächste Mal an der Küste bin! :q:q
> Überleg Dir noch mal, ob Du nicht anstatt "Hotel Mama" mal die Bärenhöhle ausprobierst! :q #u|schlaf:|schlafen|sagnix
> 
> und nu aber nix wie wech.... |uhoh:|engel:|clown:


 
Ach, da spricht einer aus Erfahrung? :q


----------



## Nolfravel (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

Ich lass einfach meine Neo das ganze Wochenende an. Da kann gar nichts passieren:q


----------



## Steffen23769 (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Ich lass einfach meine Neo das ganze Wochenende an. Da kann gar nichts passieren:q



Neoprenfetisch? J.P., da tun sich ja Abgründe auf


----------



## FehmarnAngler (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Ich lass einfach meine Neo das ganze Wochenende an. Da kann gar nichts passieren:q


 
Ach was, Ganzkörperkondom oder wie? :q:q


----------



## goeddoek (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

"Bring out the gimp! " :q :q :q

Oha - Kopfkino ;-)


----------



## Ines (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

Also spätestens hier hört für mich der Spaß auf. 

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob die beiden Jungs hier wirklich sagen können, wenn sie diese Art von Übergriffigkeit nicht mehr gut finden. 

Ich finde dieses Video und alle anderen Schlüpfrigkeiten den beiden gegenüber ehrlich gesagt ekelhaft und latent gewalttätig.


----------



## Steffen23769 (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

Ines, ich bin mir ziemlich sicher daß die beiden das können, kenne beide nun schon ne ganze Weile, Jochen sogar recht gut.

Die kennen schlimmere Filme, Witze und Sprüche als wir ganzen alten Säcke zusammen.

Machen wir also alle kein Drama draus und fahren mal nen Gang runter. 

Die beiden sind schwer in Ordnung und wissen mit uns umzugehen 
Übrigens kam das erste "schlüpfrige" Posting von Jochen selbst #h


----------



## goeddoek (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

Es hat mich auch ein bisschen gewundert, warum hier noch nichts gekommen ist - war doch zu harmonisch im Thread ;-)

Okay, okay - ich habe den Link entfernt - hat nicht jeder die gleich Vorstellung von Humor. 
Der Film dürfte wohl jedem 16-jährigen bekannt sein, deshalb hab ich auch nichts Böses dabei gedacht.
Der einzige Fehler meinerseits ist, dass ich den falschen Link reinkopiert habe. Es hätte der, mit der Musik aus dem Film sein sollen. Dafür "Entschuldigung" !

Zu den Sprüchen - wie Steffen schon sagt, haben die beiden Jungs bisher selbst gerne mal "einen vom Leder gezogen" und ich traue beiden durchaus zu, dass sie sich zu Wort melden, wenn ihnen etwas nicht passt.

Wie dem auch sei, ich stelle hiermit gerne zur Diskussion, ob meine Teilnahme am BMA weiterhin gewünscht ist :m

So - und nun mache ich einen auf beleidigte Leberwurst, weil Jochen mir indirekt unterstellt, ein Verhältnis mit Franky zu haben  |wavey:


----------



## Franky (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

Hab ich zwar nicht so aufgefasst, aber ich wurste da ma mit - soll Jochen ma sehn, wie er aus der Nummer wieder rauskommen will!  :q

Schließlich haben Schorschi und ich schon mehrfach den Campingplatz am Edersee erzittern lassen - gemeinsam mit vielen anderen Boardies :q:q:q Watt'n Schnarchkonzert... :q:q:q


----------



## goeddoek (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *



Franky schrieb:


> Schließlich haben Schorschi und ich schon mehrfach den Campingplatz am Edersee erzittern lassen - gemeinsam mit vielen anderen Boardies :q:q:q Watt'n Schnarchkonzert... :q:q:q




Mit Dir auch jederzeit wieder, Hase  :m


----------



## eddy (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

Hallo zusammen
Ich würde auch gerne vorbeischauen ( auch mit Fussel )|kopfkrat

Hab aber am selben Tag noch ein Date, der noch nich ganz fest ist. #c
Also erstmal unter vorbehalt dabe i|supergri

gruß  thomas :vik:


----------



## Honeyball (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
Also wenn ich euch hier so lese, verstärkt das meinen Eindruck, dass ihr dringend der ferkelfahnderischen beaufsichtigung bedürft...:m :q:q:q


----------



## goeddoek (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

Schxxxx, jetzt ist der Ferkel-Sheriff auf uns aufmerksam geworden |bigeyes |bigeyes 





eddy schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> Ich würde auch gerne vorbeischauen ( auch mit Fussel )|kopfkrat
> 
> Hab aber am selben Tag noch ein Date, der noch nich ganz fest ist. #c
> ...



Dafür gibt es ja mittlerweile Handys  Du kannst ja jederzeit nachkommen :m


----------



## Ines (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *



> Ines, ich bin mir ziemlich sicher daß die beiden das können, kenne beide nun schon ne ganze Weile


Wenn die beiden das wirklich können - und vor allem, wenn sie hier die Freiheit haben, sich auch etwas zu verbitten, und das von den "alten Säcken" respektiert wird - dann ok. 
Jedenfalls in Ordnung, dass der Video-Link raus ist.

Ansonsten: Ich freu mich auf euch Verrückte!


----------



## FehmarnAngler (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

@ Ines:
Ich habe das Video nicht sehen können, von daher von mir kein Urteil dazu.

Allerdings sage ich schon meine Meinung wenn es zu abartig wird, was Steffen auch weiß. Bzw. halte mich dann einfach raus. 

Und von 16 Jahren will ich am BMA nichts hören, bis dahin bin ich schon auf die 17 hochgewachsen. :vik:



goeddoek schrieb:


> So - und nun mache ich einen auf beleidigte Leberwurst, weil Jochen mir indirekt unterstellt, ein Verhältnis mit Franky zu haben  |wavey:


 
Halt Stopp! |bigeyes

Das habe ich niemals gesagt oder gedacht... 


...ich kann ja auch nicht auf alles selber kommen. 


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Steffen23769 (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

Schon 17? so langsam kriege ich angst vor Dir...
ich habs Dir schon mal gesagt, ich bin glücklich verheiratet 

Wolltest Du nicht schon mit dem Lappen anfangen? und dann auf "betreutes fahren" umsteigen?

Lass mal Sachstand rüberwachsen. #h


----------



## FehmarnAngler (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Wolltest Du nicht schon mit dem Lappen anfangen? und dann auf "betreutes fahren" umsteigen?
> 
> Lass mal Sachstand rüberwachsen. #h


 
Ja, wollte. Aber dann gab es noch den Sportbootführerschein See, Binnen soll ich auch noch machen, Pyroschein, UKW-Sprechfunkschein, evtl. mal SKS... wenn keine Ferien sind, hab ich immer wieder genug für die Schule zu tuhen.

Ich will aber endlich mal anfangen mit dem Autoführerschein, die Arbeit wird sicher nicht weniger...

Schließlich will ich auch mal groß sein und zum BMA und zu meinem Böötchen selber hinfahren können. :q


----------



## Steffen23769 (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

Ordentliches Pensum mein Lieber... 
Übernimm Dich nicht bei, imer hübsch der Reihe nach #h


----------



## goeddoek (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Halt Stopp! |bigeyes
> 
> Das habe ich niemals gesagt oder gedacht...




Alles im grünen Bereich - man beachte die Smilies  :m


----------



## Nolfravel (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

@Ines: Danke für deine "Fürsorge"|wavey:

Schaixxe, warum hab ich den Link nicht gesehen?:q

Ihr alten Säcke dürft euch auf was gefasst machen, das gibt ganz ganz grosse Rache von Jochen und mir|krach:|krach::q


Wir fangen einfach mehr Trutten als ihr:q


BTW: Ich hab wahrscheinlich bis zum BMA den Lappen schon:k


----------



## Steffen23769 (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *



Nolfravel schrieb:


> @Ines: Danke für deine "Fürsorge"|wavey:
> 
> Schaixxe, warum hab ich den Link nicht gesehen?:q
> 
> ...




Guck dir doch einfach Pulp Fiction an  welche 10 Minuten dann hier verlinkt waren musst du dann allerdings raten :q:q:q

Trutten? Was is das denn? bring die Dinger einfach mit zum Basislager und zum Grill, die alten Säcke fressen alles 

Lappen? Du? Bei Jochen hatte ich ein leichtes Angstgefühl... bei Dir steigt langsam Panik in mir auf... Aber noch betreutes Fahren oder? Du bist noch keine 18 beim BMA? Oder?


----------



## goeddoek (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

Trutten fangen ? Da hat Herbert was falsch verstanden > http://www.vollmer-mythologie.de/druden_oder_trutten/

BMA heißt nicht *B*usters (of ) *m*agical *a*pparitions


----------



## woern1 (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *



goeddoek schrieb:


> T
> 
> BMA heißt nicht *B*usters (of ) *m*agical *a*pparitions




|jump:|muahah:
Der war gut.

werner


----------



## Reppi (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

Punkt 1: der Tag rückt näher----es liegt Schnee 
Punkt 2: ich habe keine rosa Wathose|rolleyes

Ergo: ich bleib mal lieber in meinem Ditschi-Land |supergri|supergri


----------



## goeddoek (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

Oooch nööö, Reppi, hatte mich doch schon so gefreut, Dich nach vielen Jahren mal wieder zu sehen :m


----------



## Reppi (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

Keine Angst, Georg, alles Gut ! 
Wenn nicht meterhoch Schnee liegt, werde ich mich wohl auf die Weltreise machen; mol wedder nen beten dumm tüch schnacken....:q

Nur das mit der rosa Wathose.....|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## goeddoek (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

Hest Du dat pultern höört ? Dat weern Stück of watt Steenen  :m


----------



## Reppi (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

:m:m


----------



## Dorschdiggler (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *



Reppi schrieb:


> Keine Angst, Georg, alles Gut !
> Wenn nicht meterhoch Schnee liegt, werde ich mich wohl auf die Weltreise machen; mol wedder nen beten dumm tüch schnacken....:q
> 
> Nur das mit der rosa Wathose.....|kopfkrat|kopfkrat



|bigeyes|bigeyes
Uwe in Pink.......wenn das so sein sollte, dann
würde ich glatt mal vorbei schauen, wenn ich im Land bin :q:q


----------



## Steffen23769 (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

Dann mach das doch Vossi #h
Würde mich freuen dich mal wiederzusehen auf der Insel.


----------



## Reppi (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

Ich muss mich leider ausklinken.......habe jetzt erst gesehen, dass ich an dem Wochenende den HSV auf Schalke verlieren sehe........


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *



Reppi schrieb:


> Ich muss mich leider ausklinken.......habe jetzt erst gesehen, dass ich an dem Wochenende den HSV auf Schalke verlieren sehe........



Na, mit Glück nehmen sie bestimmt nen Punkt mit, wenn Du laut genug anfeuerst


----------



## Reppi (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

Klein geschrieben hatte ich das nur, weil ich mich abmelden muss........
Die Punkte sollen schön bei Schalke bleiben !!!!!!!


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *



Reppi schrieb:


> Klein geschrieben hatte ich das nur, weil ich mich abmelden muss........
> Die Punkte sollen schön bei Schalke bleiben !!!!!!!



Ah, verstehe: eine Blau-Weisse Seele mit Hang zur Ostsee.
Ja, Schlacke sollte da nach Möglichkeit schon nen Dreier einfahren. Alles andere wäre wohl enttäuschend.

Sorry für Offtopic, aber ich mag Fußball einfach zu gerne.


----------



## Stichling63 (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

Hallo, was heisst eigentlich BMA ??? #c ;+


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *



Stichling63 schrieb:


> Hallo, was heisst eigentlich BMA ??? #c ;+



Bald Mit Abschleppwagen  

Oder doch Boardie Meerforellen Angeln ?


----------



## woern1 (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

Guckst du Seite 3, 27ter Beitrag ff.|bla:



werner


----------



## Stichling63 (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

Danke jetzt ist alles klar-gruss Jörg |rolleyes


----------



## baydossi (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

Weisse Pracht 

ich weiß zwar nicht wie es auf Fehman aussieht, aber in Flensburg und Umgebung wird es so langsam winterlich#q
wobei es die Temperaturen schon etwas länger sind

aber bis zum *BMA* ist es gottseidank noch etwas hin, so das der Hesse da noch etwas richten kann#h

Also Steffen immer schön den Teller leeressen, dann bekommen wir auch gutes Wetter:m


----------



## Steffen23769 (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

Macht euch mal keinen Kopp, das sind noch 5 Wochen hin...Ab Mittwoch sollen die Temperaturen wieder steigen #h


----------



## FehmarnAngler (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

Ansonsten wird das Chilli dafür sorgen, dass uns am nächsten Tag nicht kalt wird in der Watbüx! :m


----------



## Steffen23769 (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Ansonsten wird das Chilli dafür sorgen, dass uns am nächsten Tag nicht kalt wird in der Watbüx! :m



Genau, warmpupsen heißt die Devise  

Träger einer atmungsaktiven Büx mussen sich dann nur vor dem "Balloneffekt" in Acht nehmen... sonst kommt die Polizei an den Strand wegen diverser "Fesselballons" welche über dem Strand schwebend gemeldet wurden


----------



## Steffen23769 (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

Beitrag 1 aktuell!!


----------



## baydossi (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

Glück ist geschehen,Tirilie, 
Bald ist es so weit
das kribbelt schon in die Fingers #a


----------



## Pikepauly (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

Vorher soll noch der Frühling kommen.....
Das wäre ja was.
Bei mir kommt langsam die Vorfreude auf!


----------



## goeddoek (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

Das wird schon, Pauly #6 Du weißt doch, wenn Engel reisen ....  :q

Freu mich auch schon wie'n Schneekönig :vik:


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

Hallo liebe BMA'ler,

ich kann es leider nicht einrichten, beim BMA zu dabei zu sein. #q
 Ich wünsche Euch aber  Viele, viele :s:s:s:s   und einen wunderschönen Tag.


----------



## AlBundy (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

Moin Männer,


bei mir gibt es eine terminliche Überschneidung an dem WoE.
Daher muss ich auf das fischen mit euch verzichten...bzw verschieben...

Allen Teilnehmern viel PETRI HEIL! und macht wieder schöne Foto's!

Beste Grüße,
Alex


----------



## Steffen23769 (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Vorher soll noch der Frühling kommen.....
> Das wäre ja was.
> Bei mir kommt langsam die Vorfreude auf!


Wird auch Zeit, das letzet mal haben wir uns bei Sky zwischen Tür und Angel getroffen und um den Jahreswechsel hat es ja auch icht geklappt mit zusammen fischen.





goeddoek schrieb:


> Das wird schon, Pauly #6 Du weißt doch, wenn Engel reisen ....  :q
> 
> Freu mich auch schon wie'n Schneekönig :vik:


Jo! Hier ist der zweite Schneekönig :vik:





Jari_St.Pauli schrieb:


> Hallo liebe BMA'ler,
> 
> ich kann es leider nicht einrichten, beim BMA zu dabei zu sein. #q
> Ich wünsche Euch aber  Viele, viele :s:s:s:s   und einen wunderschönen Tag.


Das ist schade 



AlBundy schrieb:


> Moin Männer,
> 
> 
> bei mir gibt es eine terminliche Überschneidung an dem WoE.
> ...


gibs jo gor ne...
Alex, wer ist denn dann unser Quotensachse? Freiwillige vor!! 
Im Ernst Alex, echt schade. na wir werden schon ne Gelegenheit zum gemeinsamen fischen und schnacken finden #h


----------



## Steffen23769 (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

Beitrag 1 ist aktuell!


----------



## goeddoek (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *



AlBundy schrieb:


> Daher muss ich auf das fischen mit euch verzichten...bzw verschieben...



Alex |bigeyes Das kannst Du nicht machen. Du weißt der Sokse düt nich knietschen, der Sokse sind ä Liedschen > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xVV6VZE9GWc


----------



## Wildshark (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

Alex ohne Dich nein das will ich nicht wahr haben!
Das ist wie Bonny ohne Clyde , wie Dick Ohne Doof ,wie Kajak ohne Paddel, 

Es ist noch schlimmer!

Wie 3 Hasen ohne Angel!!!

Ich fühle mich wie http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=74kOgbPQ7LI&feature=related


Tue uns das nicht an!!!

Das ist wie BMA ohne Vorbesprechung!!!

Trauriger Sharky


----------



## Pikepauly (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

@Steffen

Jaja der Hausbau. Das war ne harte Zeit. 
Aber ich ziehe dieses WE um und habe dann zur besten Truttenzeit jede Menge Freizeit! Und wegen meiner erhöhten Arbeitsleistung über  die vergangenen 6 Monate auch Verständnis bei der Regierung zu erwarten.....


----------



## Pikepauly (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

@Sharky

Ein BMA ohne Vorbesprechung ist ja schon fast ketzerisch. Wie kannst Du sowas erwähnen, das werde ich wohl bestrafen müssen!!!


----------



## Steffen23769 (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

Kenne ich Gerrit  nur zu gut und selbst bei nem neuen Haus wirst Du eigentlich nie fertig  Aber das gehört dazu  
Alles Gute beim Umzug!!


----------



## Wildshark (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Sharky
> 
> Ein BMA ohne Vorbesprechung ist ja schon fast ketzerisch. Wie kannst Du sowas erwähnen, das werde ich wohl bestrafen müssen!!!


Oh bitte bitte nicht 

BUNGA BUNGA

Großer Pauly
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dgPZ8Tnbfn8&feature=related

Sharky mit leuchtenden Augen


----------



## AlBundy (1. März 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

Männer, ...ich verstehe euch ja |supergri-#h

...wir kriegen das später hin, das wisst ihr...liegt doch auch ganz in meinem Interesse 

...ich kann euch aber gerne 'ne MC mit "Mundart" besprechen...so als "ErklärBär" ##...:m wenn gewünscht...


Gruß, Alex


----------



## Wildshark (5. März 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

Moin

Man bin ich schon Uffjeregt! Nun sind es nur noch 4 Tage!!

Jungs wir sehen uns bald!!!


Sharky


----------



## woern1 (5. März 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

Unn isch ersssma, dswedderschen scheinddd ja gut zu wernnnn, bischen küüüüjl, awwer des machd nigsss.

w.


----------



## Steffen23769 (5. März 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *



woern1 schrieb:


> Unn isch ersssma, dswedderschen scheinddd ja gut zu wernnnn, bischen küüüüjl, awwer des machd nigsss.
> 
> w.



Ui |bigeyes

Werner, was hast Du Dir in Hessen beim Heimatbesuch denn in die Pfeife gestopft? 

Oddä hasste schonn de Kochkääs macht unn defonn gesse? :vik:


----------



## baydossi (6. März 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

Kann der Werner auch Deusch, sonst wird das schwierig für dich, Steffan, so den ganzen Abend übersetzen
ich freu mich schon und die Verpflegung steht auch schon für Samstag
@ Pauly, es gibt wieder Nudelsalat den man auch ohne Teller und Besteck essen  kann#d


----------



## Wildshark (6. März 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

@werner

Werner immer schön den Tabak von der rechten Seite der Bahn nehmen! 
Da ist nicht soviel Unkraut drin!

Sonst wirst Du noch Krank und schreibst dann immer so!

Hatte jemanden der seine Pfeife auch gefüllt hat! Aber der Tabak war von besserer Qualli und er hat danach auch noch alles mit bekommen und konnte recht gut schreiben!! (Insider)

Bis dann 

Sharky


----------



## Steffen23769 (6. März 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *



Wildshark schrieb:


> @werner
> 
> Werner immer schön den Tabak von der rechten Seite der Bahn nehmen!
> Da ist nicht soviel Unkraut drin!
> ...



|bigeyes
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aE3VPDYLT34

:vik:


(insider retour)


----------



## Nolfravel (6. März 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

Ick freu mir:k


----------



## woern1 (6. März 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

Des is hald des Gernsemer Platt, aber ich brauch halt immer bischen, bis ich mich wieder umgestellt habe. Meine Frau versteht mich zu Anfangs der Wiederankunft hier auf der Insel auch nicht so richtig. Aber der Maddin Schneider macht damit ein Haufen Kohle, nur dass der sein Hessisches Platt babbeld (huch, da wars schon wieder).

Man könnte ja auch so sagen: Dialekt macht einsam#q
(odder lusdisch).

w.



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Ui |bigeyes
> 
> Werner, was hast Du Dir in Hessen beim Heimatbesuch denn in die Pfeife gestopft?
> 
> Oddä hasste schonn de Kochkääs macht unn defonn gesse? :vik:


----------



## goeddoek (6. März 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

Ach,  Obi-Woern - weeßt ja: de Könnär tut net fuddele, net knorze und net huddele  :m


----------



## woern1 (6. März 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

:q|supergri#6|muahah:

w.


----------



## Steffen23769 (6. März 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

Jajaja, der dänische Hase hat's schon drauf  #h


----------



## goeddoek (7. März 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

7. März, 7. März .... heute ist dich irgendetwas |kopfkrat|kopfkrat


Ach ja |licht Jochen, unser FehmarnAngler hat ja heute Geburtstag :vik:



Na, denn mal |schild-g zum Geburtstag und alles Gute :m


|laola:|birthday:|laola:


----------



## Steffen23769 (7. März 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir #h

17 oder? Also ist am Samstag der Schnaps weiterhin tabu


----------



## goeddoek (7. März 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> 17 oder? Also ist am Samstag der Schnaps weiterhin tabu




Na, ja - aber nicht für uns  |supergri


----------



## Steffen23769 (7. März 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

nee, nicht für uns 
Aber ich glaube J.P. ist schon volljährig... der war im September letzten Jahres schon bei Bier angelangt, davor war es noch Radler... Da sind ansteigende Kurven zu verzeichnen


----------



## goeddoek (7. März 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Kurven zu verzeichnen



So lange die nicht im "Nachhausekurs" zu verzeichnen sind, ist ja alles im günen Bereich  :q :q


----------



## Steffen23769 (7. März 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

die berühmten 45 Minuten für 50m


----------



## Brandiangli (7. März 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> die berühmten 45 Minuten für 50m


 
so schnell warst du noch nie |kopfkrat


----------



## Wildshark (7. März 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

Na dann auch 
mal von mir 

Alles Gute 
zum
Geburtstag!!

Dat gibt denn ja einen am Freitag!!!


Noch 3 Tage!!!

Sharky
​


----------



## baydossi (7. März 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

Na denn von mir auch alles gute zum Purzeltach


----------



## macmarco (7. März 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

Mahlzeit zusammen... 

Sacht mal Männers, wie lange habt ihr so gedacht am Strand zu verweilen?
Da wir abens noch ein Spiel uffe insel haben, hätt ich sonst mal schnell längs schauen können um Hallo zu sagen


----------



## Ines (7. März 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

Glückwunsch, Jochen!


----------



## Nolfravel (7. März 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

Ich verschweig euch mein Alter einfach:q


Alles Gute Jochen


----------



## Steffen23769 (8. März 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *



Brandiangli schrieb:


> so schnell warst du noch nie |kopfkrat


Verdammt... ich bin enddeckt... 



macmarco schrieb:


> Mahlzeit zusammen...
> 
> Sacht mal Männers, wie lange habt ihr so gedacht am Strand zu verweilen?
> Da wir abens noch ein Spiel uffe insel haben, hätt ich sonst mal schnell längs schauen können um Hallo zu sagen


Gute Frage, wird etwas aufs Wetter ankommen denke ich... wann bist du denn auf der Insel?


----------



## baydossi (8. März 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

|waveyie Stunden werden nun gezählt , bis es los geht:vik:

Kartoffelsalat und Nudelsalat sind angemacht :m
brauchen jetzt nur noch gutes Wetter|kopfkrat


----------



## Steffen23769 (8. März 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

Wetter ist doch ok 

Kein Niederschlag gemeldet!


----------



## FehmarnAngler (8. März 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

...Danke euch für die Glückwünsche! 


Ick freu mir auf morgen (auch wenn der Steffen da etwas negativ rosiges erläutert hat |bigeyes)


----------



## goeddoek (8. März 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

Keine Bange - ging bestimmt um die Pattegrisen  :m


----------



## woern1 (8. März 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

Komisch, da wurde doch heute im Laden doch nach Küstenwobblern in hellrot gesucht.........!!!!?????|sagnix|peinlich


w.


----------



## Wildshark (11. März 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

Moin

So nun muss ich erstmal schreiben wie toll es war, das Wochenende auf Fehmarn!!

Auch unter dem Namen BMA bekannt!!!

Es war einfach gesagt: SUPER GUT !!

Es war mal wieder ein gelungenes Treffen, neben Fachgesprächen und Praktischen Tips waren auch einige 
orale witzige Wortspielchen dabei! 
Nicht sehr viele, aber doch ausreichend um in so einer Runde die Stimmung anzuheben!

Ein besonderer Dank an Steffen der dieses Treffen mit Vorbesprechung wieder zu einem eimaligen Event gemacht hat!

An alle Beteiligten , seit sicher das ich im nächsten Jahr wieder dabei sein werde!! 

Keine Drohung, sondern ein Versprechen!!!

Bis dahin 

Sharky


----------



## woern1 (11. März 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *



Wildshark schrieb:


> An alle Beteiligten , seit sicher das ich im nächsten Jahr wieder dabei sein werde!!
> 
> Keine Drohung, sondern ein Versprechen!!!
> 
> ...



Aber das nächste BMA ist doch wieder im Herbst, oder?? Willst du da nicht mit bei sein????

Und der Übergang zum alltäglichen Leben ist schon ziemlich heftig, das kann noch ne Weile dauern, bis man da wieder runterkommt|kopfkrat|sagnix

Hat mich gefreut, euch alle zu treffen.

TL
werner


----------



## goeddoek (11. März 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *



woern1 schrieb:


> Hat mich gefreut, euch alle zu treffen.




Yessss - war klasse, mal wieder die ganzen Verrückten zu treffen #6 Und nicht zuletzt Dank Steffens hervorragender Organisation wieder ein gelungenes WE :vik: Schade nur, dass es dann noch Leute gibt, die es nicht einmal für nötig halten, abzusagen  |uhoh: |uhoh:


----------



## Meerforellenfan (11. März 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

habt ihr auch was gefangen ?


----------



## Ines (12. März 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

Ja, das war wieder ein lustiges Treffen.

Vielen Dank an Werner und Steffen, durch deren Tipps ich in meinen Fliegenwurfversuchen wieder ein Stück weiter gekommen bin.#6
Und natürlich an Steffen für seine Gastfreundschaft!!#6#6

Ja, und die Fische? An welchem Strand waren die? |kopfkrat Offenbar nicht dort, wo wir waren...


----------



## Blindfischer (12. März 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

Ja hat eieder viel Spaß gemacht, vielen Dank auch an Steffen ( obwohl der Besatz wieder etwas dürftig ausgefallen ist) und Obi Wörn.

ich weiß jetzt aber auch, warum mir plötzlich so kalt geworden ist, meine Wathose hat sich ab Kniehöhe dazu entschlossen mal ein wenig lockerer mit dem Wasserdruck von aussen umzugehen:r , das macht einen recht feuchten Fuss....

War aber wieder sehr nett und ich hab sogar fast einen Stunde geangelt, das ist neuer Rekord.:m

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Steffen23769 (12. März 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

Es war absolut großartig  
Habe noch immer Muskelkater vom Lachen


----------



## baydossi (12. März 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

Japp kann allen nur recht geben, war ein super Wochenende,
lange nicht mehr so gelacht|muahah:
Herzlichen dank auch nochmal von mir an Steffen für Schmauss und Trank bei den abendlichen Lästerrunden:m
Bin nächstes mal auch wieder dabei wenn der Termin passt

Gruss an alle Beteiligten

Dossi


----------



## woern1 (14. März 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

Schade nur, dass es nicht mit Fisch geklappt hat. Eigentlich sehr ungewöhnlich, dass gar nix zu verzeichnen war.

werner


----------



## Nolfravel (14. März 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

Das lag an den ganzen Fusseln:q


----------



## woern1 (15. März 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

Da hör' ich doch etwas Neid heraus?



werner


----------



## FehmarnAngler (15. März 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

Neee, wer kann schon ein Vorfach voller Knoten gebrauchen? :q


----------



## Steffen23769 (15. März 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

Jochen, sei still sonst erzähle ich allen von Deinen abartigen Phantasien


----------



## goeddoek (15. März 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Jochen, sei still sonst erzähle ich allen von Deinen abartigen Phantasien



Brauchst Du nicht. Machen wir aus dem BMA einfach ein Boardie Fusselwerfen und sind damit die Querulanten los  :q

Nä nänänänäää :vik:


----------



## Steffen23769 (15. März 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## FehmarnAngler (15. März 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Jochen, sei still sonst erzähle ich allen von Deinen abartigen Phantasien


 
Was kann ich denn dafür wenn ihr aus meiner revolutionären Angeltechnik, dem Maggot Twitching, irgendwelche Schweinereien macht. |uhoh:#d

Sollt ihr doch ein Boardi Fusseltreffen machen, dann sind JP und ich halt zufällig dabei und fangen die Fische... natürlich nur wenn die Fusseln sie nicht verscheucht haben.


----------



## Steffen23769 (15. März 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Was kann ich denn dafür wenn ihr aus meiner revolutionären Angeltechnik, dem Maggot Twitching, irgendwelche Schweinereien macht. |uhoh:#d
> 
> Sollt ihr doch ein Boardi Fusseltreffen machen, dann sind JP und ich halt zufällig dabei und fangen die Fische... natürlich nur wenn die Fusseln sie nicht verscheucht haben.


Wenn ich den "Lütten" nicht so gerne hätte, hätte ich ihn schon längst übers Knie gelegt


----------



## woern1 (15. März 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

Bitte nicht Steffen, die Jugend von heute hält doch nix mehr aus....:c, und die sollen unsere Rente zahlen????|bigeyes


w.


----------



## Steffen23769 (15. März 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *



woern1 schrieb:


> Bitte nicht Steffen, die Jugend von heute hält doch nix mehr aus....:c, und die sollen unsere Rente zahlen????|bigeyes
> 
> 
> w.



Ich mach's ja nicht  hab auch Angst, daß ihm das sogar noch gefällt 





























































Duck und wech...


----------



## baydossi (16. März 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

Bevor die unsere Rente bezahlen , die NichtsKönner und Delitanten, werden Wir wohl eher bis *80* arbeiten müssen#d
Da könnte das mit dem Übers Knie legen vielleicht noch Wunder bewirken#q
So eine Feigen hat uns schiesslich auch nicht geschadet:c
Leider brauchen wir bei unserer Jugend eine *Meterzwanzig *Doppeltlatte:vik:

Meter zum *Runterkloppen* und Beten das sie nicht nach Mehr betteln


----------



## baydossi (16. März 2012)

*AW: 1. BMA 2012! Es ist wieder soweit *

Was ich noch erwähnen Wollte

Der Sonntag morgen hat mir noch unverhofft Glück gebracht

Da wollte sich so eine alte Dachsfehe mit meinem Wagen paaren
Leider war der Golf stärker
Auto heil geblieben und der Jagdpächter hat mir erlaubt, den  Kadaver an mich zunehmen
Hab nun Wunderbares Bindematerial im Keller zum Trocknen

Muss nur noch nachbearbeitet werden:vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------

